# Join Dr. Frank Dux as a Martial Arts Doctorate Holder!



## arnisador (Jul 1, 2009)

Seen on FMAT:
University Of  Asian​ Martial Arts Study​



> * Mission  Statement:*​             The University of Asian Martial Arts Study is Recognition program  for those ​ Martial Artists whove spent a lifetime of Martial Arts study.​
> Many Martial Artists have had the opportunities to earn Degrees from  traditional colleges with traditional methods. Congratulations if you are one of those Instructors with a traditional academic  background; thats wonderful. However, many Instructors have not had enough time or resources to  finish traditional academic school. Some  work full time, teach full time, try to raise families and some struggle  financially. After 20/30/40 years plus of involvement in the Martial Arts world  certainly qualifying many  of these types and they deserve these titles, creditably and notoriety.​
> *Professorship  Documentation/Diplomas* (equivalent to a Masters Degree)​ for those 15-20 year practitioners of the arts who host the Ranks of 4-5 Dans or equivalent.   ​ (age minimum 28)  ​ *Ph.D.s Doctorate of Martial  Arts Philosophy*​ for those Masters with 20-27 years of Martial Arts study.  5th &  6th Dans​ (age minimum 32)​ *Ph.D./Ma.D.Sc, Doctorates of  Martial Arts Philosophy & Martial Arts Science*​ with 30 years plus of Martial Arts study.  6th Dans and higher. ​ (age minimum 35)​ ​ Separating them selves from less experience instructors is a privileged earned  and deserved.​ These Honors are not for sale and only given to those who take part of the  U.S.A. Martial Arts Hall of Fame​


And...just in case you think it may be a scam, even though Frank Dux is one of their graduates, check this out:



> ~A Big Thank You To ~ Dr. Dustin              Derby {Doctor of Education}
> for assisting us in making this program Officially noted as an              accredited program! To be registered and accepted as an Official              project, rather than an honorary project as originally designed.              Details soon announced. Dissertations & Thesis due soon as              information sent to all candidates!


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 1, 2009)

"Deserve *titles*, credibility, and notoriety..."

They have them.  Sifu, Master, Grandmaster, Senior Professor, etc.  If you are not satisfied with Grandmaster, then who knows why Doctor would do anything for you.  Furthermore, it is a title you did not earn.  Just because you have mastery and have earned titles in one area of life (martial arts) doesn't mean you deserve titles in other areas of life (academia).  This is ego, pure and simple.

Also, this may not be a direct scam, but you also have to take part in this "Hall of Fame" program.  I'm sure this benefits the program somehow.  Always read the fine print.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, my colleagues in academia aren't asking to be made Shihans, and when I taught at West Point I didn't ask them to make me a Lieutenant Colonel. These are separate ideas!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 1, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Yeah, my colleagues in academia aren't asking to be made Shihans, and when I taught at West Point I didn't ask them to make me a Lieutenant Colonel. These are separate ideas!


 
And when I was a TA and "covered" a class or two for a professor while they were out of town, I never once thought I should be called professor.

They are very separate ideas and constructs and sets of requirements.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 1, 2009)

People who truly work hard for Doctorates go thru the channels and then some guy who is not satisfied with his title collection needs another one?!

I guess it can't be helped. The more unlegit you are the more you try grasping for titles to try to prove you are legit. 

Its so sad that my mere words fall short and even typing about it.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 1, 2009)

When I was in Civil Air Patrol, I was never at any time under the illusion that my CAP rank of 2LT afforded me identical respect and benefits to those of a US Air Force 2LT.

This is the same kind of thing right here and there's no need or use for it.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 1, 2009)

OK, but, first I have to register my hands as lethal weapons...


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 1, 2009)

Here you go Andy just print this out:

* United Martial Talk Association*
*                               Presents:*

*                ANDY MOYNIHAN             *

*                           The rank of:*
*                    UBER SUPER DOCTOR          *



*ISSUED:07/02/2009*
*ID:123456789*
*ISSUER: JADECLOUDALCHEMIST*


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 1, 2009)

Sweet!

Do I get my Golden Red Dragon Black Belt of Polka Dotted Awesome Death now?


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 1, 2009)

I thought this monkey faded away, I'm surprised he's still around.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 1, 2009)

Dr. Super Soke-Doke?


----------



## astrobiologist (Jul 3, 2009)

This is so silly...

Frank Dux: Doctor of Ego Inflation


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 9, 2009)

Has he added Baron, Knight, Reverend and Field Marshal to his list of titles yet?


----------



## Carol (Jul 9, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Do I get my Golden Red Dragon Black Belt of Polka Dotted Awesome Death now?



Nah. You'll just get a plaque that wasy AWESOMENESS


----------

